
Ask HN: What's your opinion on modern PHP? - non-entity
Just curious, because I worked a PHP contract writing PHP7 a while abck and have considered picking up laravel, but have heard that it&#x27;s a red flag to see PHP on a resume if you ever want to work on anything serious.<p>What do you think of modern PHP (PHP7, the standard tools, and modern frameworks)? Is it worth picking up &#x2F; listing as a skill?
======
zelon88
I'm not the best example because I write vanilla PHP without frameworks and I
don't work at a big exciting tech company on the cutting edge of anything, but
here goes.....

I think it's a valuable skill to have, and there are still plenty of places
who use it. Learning something new is never a waste if it's achievable. I'd
have no reservations listing it as a skill.

As far as the technology: PHP7 is extremely fast and powerful. Even for quick
and dirty synchronous command line scripting it's magnitudes faster than
Python. [1]

[1] [https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/...](https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/fastest/php.html)

~~~
igouy
2 examples at 6x

5 examples at 2x

3 examples at < 2x

Wouldn't "magnitudes faster" suggest > 10x ?

------
superasn
Yeah PHP is a super fast way to get your product on the road.

I didn't have a very good experience with Laravel since I feel it adds a lot
of overhead but the pros are it integrates tightly with Vue and offers
hundreds of pre-baked packages that allow you to do handle everything (from
file uploads to sending HTML emails).

PHP is a good language and there is a reason why a lot of high traffic
websites from pornhub to facebook still use it and it has really improved a
lot since 7. The people who look down or red flag php devs arr just taking the
jokes too seriously or drinking the kool-aid.

------
gregjor
Hard to believe anyone would red-flag PHP on a resume. I’ve been doing
“serious” work with PHP since version 1, if by serious you mean getting paid
well by companies that make money. Programming skill and your value as a
programmer have very little to do with languages.

I continue to get plenty of PHP work, more than I can handle, both with legacy
applications and new development. Lots of potential customers out there.

